# Stupid question



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the wolf and fox whistle? I feel really dumb but I don't know what these refer to.:blush:
Both Mr. Maggie aka Velcro and Butterball do the dirty man whistle, ButterBall has a few other tunes and is trying to say pretty bird, Maggie will mimic when he wants to.
I'm at a loss to the others though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think the dirty man whistle although I have never heard it referred to as that and the wolf whistle are the same thing  when you say dirty man whistle is that the one where a guy whistles at a woman? if it is then thats the wolf whistle, here is a clip of a cockatiel doing the wolf whistle.
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/my-cockatiel-doing-wolf-whistle/236075936


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I've herd people use the term and its just a "twit twoo" noise that is easy for birds to learn!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That's exactly what it is guys! Thanks, I knew it was one of those "Blonde" moment questions. Lol!:blush:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol thats what Bart and Hop A Long and Sun Dance all do but I gotta say bart's is the best out of my 3 who do it) he does it Loud and Long LOL and there's been times I thought a Real Human Man was doing it LOL


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Wolf whistle, dirty man whistle, cat call, fox whistle...those are all the same two notes that a man does at an attractive woman. All my birds can do the whistle.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Right now only Rocky, Butterball, Mr. Maggie and Big Maggie wolf whistle, They are now doing the you hoo whistle at each other from their rooms, it is funny and deafening at the same time, especially when Big maggie joins in! Lol!


----------

